
Show HN: Christmas Carol Lyrics Twister App (Weekend Project) - revx
https://lyrics-twister.herokuapp.com/
======
revx
It's pretty slow - I just finished it and put it up on Heroku so there's a lot
of work to be done but I figured I'd show it off for xmas anyway :)

